# A rebuild challenge



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Would this suit you Kev.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...X172546497501.TRS0&_nkw=172546497501&_sacat=0


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Now that really IS worth restoring.

Mind you, it's overpriced, I'd want to pay £5000 max for it, there's a lot of cash needed to make a good job of it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think your price£5k is about right, it would make a good project, bet it would be fantastic finished, I considered it as a base vehicle and to convert for disabled use, but it is over 3500kg, or would we be able to re-class it down to that by weighing it again.Does anyone know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd run a mile even if it was free, way too much work to even consider unless you're young and fit, the respray would need to be done again too, the windows etc should all have been removed not masked off, £2-3k to do it right, then you have to find a donor van or buy used parts, which need to fit in the spaces, there will be a new floor covering needed, unless you're lucky enough to exactly cover the old locations, a full rewire and replumb, probably need redecorating inside too which he failed to show, far too many variables, and when you've done you still have an old Hymer, on old running gear.

Run, don't walk away.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats a No then.:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually it's a Hell No.

I think it looked better in the JPS colours anyway and possibly had more value left alone.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> £2-3k to do it right, then you have to find a donor van or buy used parts,


I would budget for two or three times that amount to make a decent job, even more if you're employing professionals to do it for you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> I would budget for two or three times that amount to make a decent job, even more if you're employing professionals to do it for you.


That was just for a proper paint job, more expensive because it will have to be stripped back first.


----------

